# Brock Hurts Jamie Noble



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

jamie is seriously hurt!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hoping that's a sell job.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope he's alright. Always sucks to see someone get legit injured. As much as I like Brock, that wasn't his best moment in the ring tonight between that and the Pedigree, with obviously the injury being a MUCH bigger deal.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Hope Noble is okay


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Fuck, a poster here said he wasn't even moving. No wonder he wasn't in the beatdown.

I hope he's ok  Man, why would you take a bump from Brock when you have a history of spinal injury?

Damn, praying for good news. All these injuries, man :no:


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Figured as much when he didn't join in.

Also looked like Joey was laying in pretty hard on Brock, looked pissed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wynter said:


> I hope he's ok  Man, why would you take a bump from Brock when you have a history of spinal injury?


Exactly! I know the geeks who gave Joe shit is gonna come in here with the same shit, but if you're Noble and you're involved with Bork Laser, you should use caution. I don't wanna hear none of this safety nonsense. Bork works a physical style and if you have a history of injuries, you probably should not be taking a bump from him.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Exactly! I know the geeks who gave Joe shit is gonna come in here with the same shit, but if you're Noble and you're involved with Bork Laser, you should use caution. I don't wanna hear none of this safety nonsense. Bork works a physical style and if you have a history of injuries, you probably should not taking a bump from him.



Yeah, Brock's in ring work is half him tossing your ass and half you knowing how to take it/bump safely. Because Brock gives you like two seconds to prepare before he's slamming your ass.

Not saying Jaimie didn't try to brace himself, but fuck if I'm letting Brock near me when I know I have a weak spine.

Hopefully it's just something like he was knocked out and nothing serious.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

This is bad, it wad obviously accidental but this is what happens when you get booked to be thrown around every week.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

yoda ....


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Not placing blame. But people are right Noble should of never been in that position to take a bump from Lesner. Thats his style, and with Nobles Spinal injury history, maybe the other goon should of took it. Accidents happen though, this is not Lesners fault just poor timing.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

thats weird, it didnt even look like he took that bad of a bump, looked like a generic 'throw into the ring barrier'. Hope its not another Tyson Kidd thing where this ends someone's career.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Annihilus said:


> thats weird, it didnt even look like he took that bad of a bump, looked like a generic 'throw into the ring barrier'. Hope its not another Tyson Kidd thing where this ends someone's career.


well, Jaime has a history of spinal injuries, so something like that could probably mess you up if you take it wrong. 

Hope it's just precautionary though, and nothing serious.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> thats weird, it didnt even look like he took that bad of a bump, looked like a generic 'throw into the ring barrier'. Hope its not another Tyson Kidd thing where this ends someone's career.


Yep. Just watched it over. Lesnar wasn't reckless with him at all. Jamie just shouldn't have taken it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Any updates yet?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

they should fire lesnar


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't say Jaimie noble isn't dedicated to our entertainment. Damn hope his OK


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

scrilla said:


> they should fire lesnar


He's reckless and an unsafe worker. He almost crippled himself and now could have crippled Mr Noble.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Hate to see anyone get hurt. I always liked Jamie Noble. Hopefully he can get back soon. And just watch himself for gods sake.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

I hope he's okay. But he shouldn't have bumped for Brock Lesnar of all people. 

This is why the fact that Lesnar/Bryan didn't happen is a great thing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can anyone post a gif of Jamie getting WRECKED?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-06-22/jamie-noble-suffers-injury-on-raw-27545836



> Jamie Noble suffered an injury at the hands of Brock Lesnar during The Beast’s brawl with The Authority at the end of Raw, WWE.com has confirmed.
> 
> Noble’s condition is currently being evaluated. Please stay with WWE.com for more updates as they become available.


http://pwinsider.com/article/94599/jamie-noble-injured.html?p=1



> *JAMIE NOBLE INJURED*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2015-06-22 23:38:18
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Hopefully when Noble comes back, he'll bring back Nidia.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Must be serious if it's on wwe.com 

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-06-22/jamie-noble-suffers-injury-on-raw


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sucks to hear, hope Noble's okay. I think his days of taking bumps of any kind are over though.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I can't tell. PWInsider.com makes it sound legit. But WWE.com is sounding workish with the whole "The Beast" line.

I want it to be a work


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wynter said:


> I can't tell. PWInsider.com makes it sound legit. But WWE.com is sounding workish with the whole "The Beast" line.
> 
> I want it to be a work


It does and it doesn't.. territories and places like ECW used to take real deals and use them to add to the show. But this is the WWE... they aren't that great at that.

I hope Noble is okay though... always thought Brock might end up tossing someone wrong or just the tossing the wrong person.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Hopefully Noble isn't seriously hurt. He's easily the most entertaining member of the Authority excluding Seth. Has fit into his role perfectly for months, would hate for hit career to end like this.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Hopefully he's fine, and he returns to work but stays behind the scenes. Playing a bumbling fool on screen is not worth risking your life.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Wynter said:


> Fuck, a poster here said he wasn't even moving. No wonder he wasn't in the beatdown.
> 
> I hope he's ok  Man, why would you take a bump from Brock when you have a history of spinal injury?
> 
> Damn, praying for good news. All these injuries, man :no:


I wish Jamie all the best. My thoughts are with him. 

Getting in the ring with Brock should always be used with caution and only for performers whose bodies can handle the toll it takes. There's no point in risking an injury.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> It does and it doesn't.. territories and places like ECW used to take real deals and use them to add to the show. But this is the WWE... they aren't that great at that.
> 
> I hope Noble is okay though... always thought Brock might end up tossing someone wrong or just the tossing the wrong person.


The most recent is Rusev and his injury. They turned it into a kayfabe thing too. 

But even then, it took them days to even acknowledge what was wrong with Rusev. 


I'm shocked they put something up so quickly. Unless to quell rumors or something. 

Either way, for Nobles sake. A work is what I'm hoping for. Or just a simple he hit his head too hard and knocked out. Past spinal injuries and messing with Brock? :no:


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Fuck, Jamie Noble is awesome and it sucks he got injured. He does have a history of spinal injury so this wouldn't be surprising. Hope the dude's alright, I would hate for anything bad to happen to him.

And are all those people who said Samoa Joe should rot in NXT after injuring Kidd gonna say the same about Brock or does that not fit their anti-indy bias?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

3MB4Life said:


> Fuck, Jamie Noble is awesome and it sucks he got injured. He does have a history of spinal injury so this wouldn't be surprising. Hope the dude's alright, I would hate for anything bad to happen to him.
> 
> And are all those people who said Samoa Joe should rot in NXT after injuring Kidd gonna say the same about Brock or does that not fit their anti-indy bias?


I don't get the mindset either... Brock, while looking dangerous, has rarely hurt anyone and Joe isn't known as a botch or injury machine. Sometimes shit just happens. 

That isn't excusing actual unsafe workers, but this is a harsh "artform". For those saying "but but it's fake!" This is why all of us say "fuck you."


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

3MB4Life said:


> Fuck, Jamie Noble is awesome and it sucks he got injured. He does have a history of spinal injury so this wouldn't be surprising. Hope the dude's alright, I would hate for anything bad to happen to him.
> 
> And are all those people who said Samoa Joe should rot in NXT after injuring Kidd gonna say the same about Brock or does that not fit their anti-indy bias?


Idk, it seems some are blaming Noble for taking that spot rather than any carelessness from Brock. 


If he wasn't moving at all then it seems bad, especially since it's on the WWE site. Hopefully it was just a concussion, I'd rather he deal with that rather than any spinal issues.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Might Guy said:


> He's reckless and an unsafe worker. He almost crippled himself and now could have crippled Mr Noble.


I think you and others need to watch it again. There was nothing reckless about it. The only thing unsafe was a dude who retired with spinal problems taking it. WWE deserves the blame for putting him in such a position.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I posted this in the Raw thread, but based on what I saw, it was very serious. After Brock drove Noble into the barricade, he stayed down.

I noticed the stretcher being brought out from behind, and up the side of the stage. I assumed it was for kayfabe purposes at the end of the segment. But I saw a guy who was ringside all night run to the back twice, to bring people out to help. The EMTs stayed down for a while checking on Noble.

It wasnt until about 10 minutes later that they actually got him on the stretcher and wheeled him out. His shirt was torn open from what I saw and he didn't appear to be moving.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hope he's okay. I like seeing him wrestle. I've always wondered what he was doing back. Apparently he works behind the scenes more.  The last I've known of him wrestling was in the early 2000s w/Nidia but saw him break up fights now and then backstage. I didn't know he had an injury (must have happened a few years ago) but I bet that's why he doesn't wrestle as much.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

There's reports of broken ribs and others with collapsed lung. Hope he's ok!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

How much stroke do people think noble has backstage? Maybe he agreed to take the bump because he doesn't know how much time he has left on screen. It's not exactly a prominent he's in right now. Maybe it was more of a thing like Owen hart where he didn't wanna do it but just went with it. Nobody knows how much he's getting paid. Might not have been as easy to just say no

And why does there have to be blame placed on anyone? It can't just be an unfortunate accident?


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

This sounds like a freak accident and not really anyone's fault. Unfortunately these are the risks these GOAT performers take to entertain us. It is incredibly taxing on the human body. From the sound of it, I will agree with a previous poster about a broken rib/punctured lung as witnesses said he was given oxygen and the pain in those injuries prohibits any kind of movement. Hopefully not super serious, and I hope he gets proper recognition backstage for taking so many bumps this year in a virtually non-wrestling role. 

That being said, if the injury is not serious and he can get back on TV, a Jamie Noble overexaggerating whatever this injury is could be backstage comedic gold.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

WWE is driving itself into the ground with the working hurt mentality ... The semblance of "choice" in a dog-eat-dog, "we'll shame the fuck out of you if don't" environment is what the WWE projects and has. 

Funny thing is that just today I was reading this quote from Hogan: 



> However, if they don’t want to fit into the lifestyle, *and if they don’t want to work hurt or handle the schedule,* they won’t last long.”


This, combined with so many guys actually doing it means that the WWE is a place where you're only given the illusion of choice when it comes to working hurt.

Also, with Brock's schedule and status there is no way in hell he remembered or even knew that Noble is more fragile than the average wrestler. There's no way that sort of thing was communicated to Brock in advance. 

I don't call this an accident however. I call this near criminal negligence on everyone involved. Does a guy that is so far down the card really have the right to refuse when the environment around him is full of shaming and guilt tripping. Even a guy as high up as Daniel Bryan could not sit out for too long. Reigns could not sit out too long. It's clear that the WWE "makes" guys work hurt or at the very least decides to "give them the choice" if they want to come back early .. Plus I've heard too many guys tell stories of being repeatedly asked when they're coming back from injury to the point where it makes them feel like they don't really have a choice to sit out too long. Also, there's dropped pushes (Bryan being the ultimate example of this) etc etc. 

No. I don't blame Noble one bit for taking a bump with spinal problems. Not even a little bit. I blame the entire toxic environment of the WWE that discourages men from healing and encourages them to sacrifice more than they should for their spot and business.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Fuck, not the Authority's REAL secret weapon  Hope he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Noble taking Germans with a history of spinal injuries?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Noble was a pivotal part of Authority. Dat accent and comic relief - GONE 



Reptar said:


> WWE is driving itself into the ground with the working hurt mentality ... The semblance of "choice" in a dog-eat-dog, "we'll shame the fuck out of you if don't" environment is what the WWE projects and has.
> 
> Funny thing is that just today I was reading this quote from Hogan:
> 
> ...


Great post. Another example of a stopped push is Randy Orton....though WWE could easily say it was Orton's drug offenses that stopped his push.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> Noble taking Germans with a history of spinal injuries?


Most people are saying that the actual injury happened when Brock tossed him into the barricade. 

This proves to me without a shadow of a doubt that there's no way in hell Brock was told that Noble had spinal injury problems (WWE's fault). And that it was unscripted and impromptu .. Also reckless on Brock's part because of the massive weight difference. What kind of a 290 pound freak forgets that he is a walking weapon especially against someone half his weight ... 38 years to boot and retired, until and unless he really didn't give a fuck about protecting the guy. 

I can't believe that people are defending Brock and WWE over this ... and there are actually people on here that are blaming Noble .. as though EVERY single spot is scripted in the WWE. I bet the most likely thing that happened was that no one even considered the possibility that Noble could get hurt and that's the real problem here --- and it's just gross negligence.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

It was a pretty stiff bump to be honest.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

It didn't look _that_ bad, but hope hes okay. From the moment he started bumping again I always wondered...why? Didn't he basically have a career ending injury back then?

Hoping its a work though. Maybe Brock takes out Joey and Kane in the weeks leading up to BG.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> I posted this in the Raw thread, but based on what I saw, it was very serious. After Brock drove Noble into the barricade, he stayed down.
> 
> I noticed the stretcher being brought out from behind, and up the side of the stage. I assumed it was for kayfabe purposes at the end of the segment. But I saw a guy who was ringside all night run to the back twice, to bring people out to help. The EMTs stayed down for a while checking on Noble.
> 
> It wasnt until about 10 minutes later that they actually got him on the stretcher and wheeled him out. His shirt was torn open from what I saw and he didn't appear to be moving.


Wow that sounds bad. I hope he's not paralyzed or something.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

He's tweeted 3 broken ribs, couldn't breathe at first, glad he's at least stable.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

dazzy666 said:


> He's tweeted 3 broken ribs, couldn't breathe at first, glad he's at least stable.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Beat me to it. But I'll post the tweet anyways


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613226542550908928


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Just for everyone to see...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613226542550908928


That's good. I mean, its not good, but waaay better than the alternatives. Breathing is going to be a bitch for him for the next couple of weeks but thems the breaks.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Thank God if it's only some broken ribs. Considering his history with spinal injuries and the fact that it was Brock Lesnar, it could have gone much much worse.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Just a work to set up Brock vs Gibson.


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

*Hope Noble is okay but the fact is, he should never have been in the ring with Lesnar in the first place. Or at least not have been involved in the action. Considering that EVERYONE knows Lesnar is going to hit hard, Noble is fragile and with that many guys going at it injuries are more likely to occur. 

Like I said, I hope he is okay but anyone should have been able to see that coming!*


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Damn it, I just hope he's going to be ok.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Thankfully, it was *ONLY* broken ribs...for it could've been a lot worse(as evidenced by his spinal issues). 


Going back and looking at the replay, I still can't get over how certain posters in this thread are going "How can anyone here defend Brock?" when the "spot" itself looked pretty STANDARD FARE. 

It's not like Brock Power-bombed Noble on the Concrete Floor or something. He flew back-first into the barricade....and was UNLUCKY at the result whereas at any other normal situation, the recipient would only end up with a sore back and that's it. :shrug


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

that sucks if it's real. noble is so funny when he talks. his voice is ridiculous.

so brock last week got paid more than many people make in a year to stare at rollins for 2 minutes and this week he got a shitload again to hurt people he's not supposed to and sell badly. that's some legacy there brock.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

Thankfully it was only broken ribs.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Jingoro said:


> that sucks if it's real. noble is so funny when he talks. his voice is ridiculous.
> 
> so brock last week got paid more than many people make in a year to stare at rollins for 2 minutes and this week he got a shitload again to hurt people he's not supposed to and sell badly. that's some legacy there brock.


First off, I don't think Brock really gives a rat's ass(never did). 

But that said, it was an ACCIDENT but some people here just shit all over Brock just because they can. 


I mean..the "spot" wasn't exactly "Mankind in Hell in a Cell", you know. He threw him into the PADDED....let me repeat....PADDED barricade. Something that other wrestlers have had happened to them...with none of them worse for where. 

It just ended badly for Jamie. That's all.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

It's funny that people are like "Noble should have never agreed to take a bump from Brock, he knows his style". Why does Brock get a pass from protecting his fellow workers?

Ryback hurts someone "fire the human botch machine", Brock hurts someone "that's just his style, you should've known better"

I'll just add that to the long list of "Brockceptions" along with:
-Superman booking being a good thing
-Who cares that he's not passionate about wrestling
-He doesn't need to promo he's a silent ass kicker
-He doesn't need a character, he's the beast
-He doesn't need to wrestle, we just like to look at him


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

So now its officially injury season in wwe bryan then kidd and now
noble. Get well and recover soon. But thats just me being selfish.
Take what ever time need be to get better.

Raw just got blander without you. You funny little fucker.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> First off, I don't think Brock really gives a rat's ass(never did).
> 
> But that said, it was an ACCIDENT but some people here just shit all over Brock just because they can.
> 
> ...


Quit Nuthugging Brock for change. Brock is careless & unsafe to work with, yet people like you bitch when Ryback did to Cm Punk.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's funny that people are like "Noble should have never agreed to take a bump from Brock, he knows his style". Why does Brock get a pass from protecting his fellow workers?


Aside from this *accident*(because that's what it was), give me another instance since Brock returned(aside from legit punching Cena's fugly face once and busting him up) that he put a fellow worker's livelihood in jeopardy? 



> Ryback hurts someone "fire the human botch machine", Brock hurts someone "that's just his style, you should've known better"


Because Ryback has had a history of actually injuring his fellow workers due to BEING SLOPPY. That isn't exactly breaking news. 

Brock works a stiff style like Sheamus does. In fact, the only danger Brock puts someone in is HIMSELF(botched shooting-star-press, falling out of the ring at Extreme Rules against Cena, etc.). 



> I'll just add that to the long list of "Brockceptions" along with:
> -Superman booking being a good thing


Good ONLY with Brock; NOT with Cena. Why? 'Cause it's BELIEVABLE(unlike with Cena).



> -Who cares that he's not passionate about wrestling


It's none of our friggin' business how he feels about his job. Hell, all of us only worry about getting our paycheck 'cause we don't do our jobs for FUN. That's why it's called A JOB. Brock is simply a case of Art imitating Life(or is it the other way around?). 



> -He doesn't need to promo he's a silent ass kicker


Would you rather listen to Brock tell us how to feel the feelings that we're feeling or let Paul "say something stupid" while Brock stands by and looking menacing? He's a "silent ass kicker" by necessity more than anything else.



> -He doesn't need a character, he's the beast


Why would he need a character since being himself works so well? :shrug

That whole Beast thing is now a combo of his entire WWE and UFC Career these days.



> -He doesn't need to wrestle, we just like to look at him



Well to be frank, he DOES show some funny expressions whenever Paul is talking. Like his reaction hearing that he'll have to apologize to Cole. :lol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Mindy_Macready said:


> Quit Nuthugging Brock for change. Brock is careless & unsafe to work with, yet people like you bitch when Ryback did to Cm Punk.


Ryback has a history of being a sloppy-as-fuck worker so the "bitching" on him is justified. 


This was an accident. Plain and simple on a move that was as standard fare as a bodyslam. 

DEAL WITH IT. And stop assuming that I'm some CM Punk fan since you mentioned him out of the blue for some odd reason.

Oh and please provide some REAL evidence as to your WILD ASSUMPTION that Brock is an unsafe worker. "Because I said so" isn't real evidence. Thanks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This thread is beautiful and all I needed to see.

Swagger accidentally injures Barrett with a spot, even thou Barrett has been injured in that same shoulder by Big Show which led to it being easily popped that night, a spot that literally EVERYBODY TAKES. Everyone calling "fire Jack Swagger" "Swagger is an unsafe worker" yet people defend Joe, and Brock? The forum faves? 

:clap F this section.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's funny that people are like "Noble should have never agreed to take a bump from Brock, he knows his style". Why does Brock get a pass from protecting his fellow workers?


 Lesnar has been spoken of in the past, as a very safe worker.An incident now and then doesn't change that.



> Ryback hurts someone "fire the human botch machine", Brock hurts someone "that's just his style, you should've known better"


I've never said anything negative about Ryback.Or anyone else that has injured someone.Stop generalizing.



> I'll just add that to the long list of "Brockceptions" along with:
> -Superman booking being a good thing
> -Who cares that he's not passionate about wrestling
> -He doesn't need to promo he's a silent ass kicker
> ...


-Many complaints about the "superman booking" come from the lack of realism to it.That's not the case with Lesnar.
-Yep.
-Yep.Although his backstage shoots are gold.
-Well that's his character.He is a mercenary, a beast, that enjoys hurting people and getting payed for it.It's perfect.
-But he does wrestle.And his matches are rated quite highly.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> This thread is beautiful and all I needed to see.
> 
> Swagger accidentally injures Barrett with a spot, even thou Barrett has been injured in that same shoulder by Big Show which led to it being easily popped that night, a spot that literally EVERYBODY TAKES. Everyone calling "fire Jack Swagger" "Swagger is an unsafe worker" yet people defend Joe, and Brock? The forum faves?
> 
> :clap F this section.




^ Have people here continued to call for Swagger to be canned?

No. He's still employed, isn't he?

Just like Ryback who basically rewrote the fucking book on "UNSAFE WORKER" is still employed. 

Can we all stop the whining about the "unfairness" in some fans being hypocritical on a WRESTLING MESSAGEBOARD?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Yea I'm not addressing all those matters of opinion, let's talk facts: who has Ryback been on record of injuring? Punk claims that Ryback injured him except Punk never actually missed any time with the injury Ryback supposedly gave him. Rusev got hurt on a fall he was in control of, not Ryback's fault at all and most likely wouldn't even have happened if Rusev wore boots. So who am I missing? Brock clearly injured Jaime so as far as the record shows it's Ryback 0, Brock 1. But since you said Ryback has a history of injuring people I'm sure you'll produce a list and prove me wrong.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's funny that people are like "Noble should have never agreed to take a bump from Brock, he knows his style". Why does Brock get a pass from protecting his fellow workers?
> 
> Ryback hurts someone "fire the human botch machine", Brock hurts someone "that's just his style, you should've known better"
> 
> ...


Brock isn't actually getting Superman booking. They're building him up to make another guy "look strong" later. It's not his fault the other guy wasn't ready at the time and they had to carry on.

*-He doesn't need to wrestle, we just like to look at him*
Fuck outta here with that shit. Don't NOBODY say that. Even his biggest fans complain about him returning after being away for months only to stand in the ring and not cause mayhem kayfabe-wise.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> ^ Have people here continued to call for Swagger to be canned?
> 
> No. He's still employed, isn't he?
> 
> ...


My point is, accidents happen in an extremely physical business like this. And that's exactly what all theses are...accidents. The deeming is done by everyone on here when they're not the faves like Brock, and Joe


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

What's this? Brock gets a free pass for something everyone else gets shit for? 
:eyeroll
What else is new?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yea I'm not addressing all those matters of opinion, let's talk facts: who has Ryback been on record of injuring? Punk claims that Ryback injured him except Punk never actually missed any time with the injury Ryback supposedly gave him. Rusev got hurt on a fall he was in control of, not Ryback's fault at all and most likely wouldn't even have happened if Rusev wore boots. *So who am I missing? Brock clearly injured Jaime so as far as the record shows it's Ryback 0, Brock 1.* But since you said Ryback has a history of injuring people I'm sure you'll produce a list and prove me wrong.


Oh so that makes Brock an unsafe worker. Let's fire him and push Ryback then. :shrug


After all, Ryback is a safe worker and ACCIDENTS DO HAPPEN but not in Brock's case. Oh no....He DELIBERATELY set out to break Jamie Noble's ribs(or worse). 

He's an unsafe worker so...OFF WITH HIS HEAD!! 


yeah. :side:


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

bork laser is not best for business


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

That wasn't even the point. Nobody's saying fire Brock. The thing is, Brock should recieve the same amount of flack as ANYONE else for injuring someone, & that is that.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

ChiTownExtreme said:


> bork laser is not best for business


Certainly not best for certain posters in this thread. That's for sure. :lol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> That wasn't even the point. Nobody's saying fire Brock. The thing is, Brock should recieve the same amount of flack as ANYONE else for injuring someone, & that is that.


Well he is(kind of). 

I mean you, that jericho fan, and even The Swagger fan is all up in arms so he's getting the "flack" relatively speaking. :shrug


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Oh so that makes Brock an unsafe worker. Let's fire him and push Ryback then. :shrug
> 
> 
> After all, Ryback is a safe worker and ACCIDENTS DO HAPPEN but not in Brock's case. Oh no....He DELIBERATELY set out to break Jamie Noble's ribs(or worse).
> ...


Awesome straw man argument except I didn't say any of that, what are you 12?

I simply asked why Brock gets a pass from being concerned with the welfare of his fellow workers which was based on multiple posts in this thread blaming Jamie and WWE for him being in the position to take a bump from Brock "because we know his style". 

Who else on the roster are you supposed to presume will hurt you and thus the onus is on you to avoid working with them? (No Ryback doesn't count until you provide that list)


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Awesome straw man argument


Thank you.


(you might have said something else but....I was just busy pulling a :brock4 and not giving a crap)


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> That wasn't even the point. Nobody's saying fire Brock. The thing is, Brock should recieve the same amount of flack as ANYONE else for injuring someone, & that is that.


And how many of the people defending Lesnar here have been giving flack to others 
for injuring a co-worker?I know i haven't.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

glenwo2 said:


> Well he is(kind of).
> 
> I mean you, that jericho fan, and even The Swagger fan is all up in arms so he's getting the "flack" relatively speaking. :shrug


I said "same amount". There are still quite a few people who defend him. Loads of people make excuses for EVERYTHING wrong Brock does all the time, & it's getting really annoying.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> That wasn't even the point. *Nobody's saying fire Brock*. The thing is, Brock should recieve the same amount of flack as ANYONE else for injuring someone, & that is that.





scrilla said:


> they should fire lesnar


Sure about that, @naomi'sButtIsLife?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Winter's cooling said:


> And how many of the people defending Lesnar here have been giving flack to others
> for injuring a co-worker?I know i haven't.



This whole thread....it just brings a tear to my eye, you know?


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm not about to start digging for year old posts, but I'm pretty sure there is plenty who wanted Sheamus' head for injuring Bryan that are not upset at Lesnar.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> I said "same amount". There are still quite a few people who defend him. Loads of people make excuses for EVERYTHING wrong Brock does all the time, & it's getting really annoying.


What's annoying is the over-generalization of Lesnar fans.Putting us all in the same basket and then whining about it.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> This whole thread....it just brings a tear to my eye, you know?


It's happening again!!!!!!! Another war among Lesnar fans and Lesnar haters.

Remember my thread about Brock snapping on a dude at UFC 184? This will be feud of the year on WF.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> I'm not about to start digging for year old posts, but I'm pretty sure there is plenty who wanted Sheamus' head for injuring Bryan that are not upset at Lesnar.


True. 

Even thou that's an odd question, I just counted like 7 recognizable posters who gave Swagger shit. There was even one dude who went as far as to say one match Swagger had with DB was the reason his neck injury happened, even thou that match took place several months before it. So I still stand by everything I said. 

mass faves on this site get excuses, plain as.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

He always was one ill placed bump away from a serious injury given his neck history. But the guy worked a match the other week against rollins and gets beat down all the time. Considering how long it's been since he got hurt, it probably didn't even cross his mind that one throw into the barricade was going to be a serious issue.

I don't think anyone's to blame here and this was just a freak accident. 

Hope it's nothing bad though, we don't know the full details yet so keeping my fingers crossed he's alright.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> It's happening again!!!!!!! Another war among Lesnar fans and Lesnar haters.
> 
> Remember my thread about Brock snapping on a dude at UFC 184? This will be feud of the year on WF.


I don't even hate Brock. Actually, he's one of my big time faves. I'm calling what this thread is, and what it's going to be as it goes on. 

Brock is a safe worker, and this was an accident.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope Noble's okay.


----------



## I'm a Mercenary (Nov 10, 2014)

Guys.. Is it still real to you? This is obviously a work. 

Sorry, or they'll spin it into a work.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

any update on his injury ?


----------



## I'm a Mercenary (Nov 10, 2014)

dashing_man said:


> any update on his injury ?


Just the one on wwe.com. I think it's a work though because they wouldn't be filming him being put in an ambulance and posting it on wwe.com if he was in dire straights. 

I think he was just knocked out or fainted or something and wwe are just going to try to use it like "Brock took out 1 of the 4 but the other 3 eventually overpowered him!"

Basically I'd put a lot of money on Jamie Nobles going to be okay.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm a Mercenary said:


> Just the one on wwe.com. I think it's a work though because they wouldn't be filming him being put in an ambulance and posting it on wwe.com if he was in dire straights.
> 
> I think he was just knocked out or fainted or something and wwe are just going to try to use it like "Brock took out 1 of the 4 but the other 3 eventually overpowered him!"
> 
> Basically I'd put a lot of money on Jamie Nobles going to be okay.


You are spot on with your analysis here. No way WWE shows any part of a real injury. It appears to be a work,fingers crossed.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shame to hear Noble got injured.

Hopefully he makes a quick recovery.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

IDONTSHIV said:


> You are spot on with your analysis here. No way WWE shows any part of a real injury. It appears to be a work,fingers crossed.


Three broken ribs sounds pretty realistic to me. It was a fluke accident, when you take bumps like J&J do all the time, sometimes those bumps turn into a bit more than just bruises.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm a Mercenary said:


> Just the one on wwe.com. I think it's a work though because they wouldn't be filming him being put in an ambulance and posting it on wwe.com if he was in dire straights.
> 
> I think he was just knocked out or fainted or something and wwe are just going to try to use it like "Brock took out 1 of the 4 but the other 3 eventually overpowered him!"
> 
> Basically I'd put a lot of money on Jamie Nobles going to be okay.


You could very well be right. Jamie however did claim on Twitter he broke 3 ribs, and couldn't breath for a sec. Thanked the fans for their wishes, and thanked the WWE staff. Would be an odd and random work to have, but the ambulance scene on youtube is a bit sus, so hopefully it is a work. Or seeing as it's not TOO serious, they may work it, like they're doing with Rusev.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2Slick said:


> Three broken ribs sounds pretty realistic to me. It was a fluke accident, when you take bumps like J&J do all the time, sometimes those bumps turn into a bit more than just bruises.


I didnt hear about the three broken ribs. I hadnt heard about his twitter statement. Damn, I'm sure he'll be okay, but that would kill me.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

And people wanted Daniel Bryan to face Brock at WM31 SMH. This would have been the result


I hope Noble is alright tho


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

If I was in Jamie Noble's position right now and I was seriously hurt I'd be suing WWE for putting me in that situation to begin with them already having knowledge of my pre-existing spinal injuries.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Can I just put out a preemptive warning for idiocy in this thread?

Obviously we'll all be following it closely but play nice otherwise warnings and shit will be going out and honestly I don't want to have to do it so it'd be much easier if you all kept your respective rage-boners in your pants.

Thanks.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Time for the Jamie Noble revenge angle

"Come on Jamie, break his ribs!" :cole


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

LordKain said:


> If I was in Jamie Noble's position right now and I was seriously hurt I'd be suing WWE for putting me in that situation to begin with them already having knowledge of my pre-existing spinal injuries.


Jamie knew Lesnar can be stiff and throws shit around if he wasn't comfortable about letting Lesnar toss him around he should have said no. He had an injury already that caused him to retire im sorry but you cant know all of that and know Lesnar is stiff, get tossed around and get hurt then turn around and complain. Wrestling isn't ballet its a rough and tumble line of work you can't then start to complain "wah i got hurt".


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh for god sake folks this ain't ballet. It was a stock standard bump. Jaimie is alive and well. Well as well as you can be with broken ribs. Seth broke brocks rib, and Brock didn't care, I'm sure Jaimie and him patched things up. Nothing to see here.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's funny that people are like "Noble should have never agreed to take a bump from Brock, he knows his style". Why does Brock get a pass from protecting his fellow workers?
> 
> Ryback hurts someone "fire the human botch machine", Brock hurts someone "that's just his style, you should've known better"
> 
> ...


Brock barely threw him into the fucking thing. Jesus. A guy Nobles age and size with injury history got hurt. Fuck. Rewatch the spot. If anything Brock was gentle.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Jamie knew Lesnar can be stiff and throws shit around if he wasn't comfortable about letting Lesnar toss him around he should have said no. He had an injury already that caused him to retire im sorry but you cant know all of that and know Lesnar is stiff, get tossed around and get hurt then turn around and complain. Wrestling isn't ballet its a rough and tumble line of work you can't then start to complain "wah i got hurt".


Exactly how many wrestlers on that roster would have the balls to say no to either Triple H, Stephanie or Vince? That's right no one and eventually shit like this is going to catch up with them sooner rather then later.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Brad Maddox to return and create B&J Security?


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Captain Edd said:


> Time for the Jamie Noble revenge angle
> 
> "Come on Jamie, break his ribs!" :cole


I guess Mahguhl didn't like that noogie from Bork.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Brad Maddox to return and create B&J Security?


Your a sick man or I am hahaha


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Found it odd when he didn't join in on the beatdown of Lesnar.

Lesnar does throw his opponents around and it is all about them knowing how to take the bump really, this must have been when Brock rammed him into the fencing along the ramp.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

LordKain said:


> Exactly how many wrestlers on that roster would have the balls to say no to either Triple H, Stephanie or Vince? That's right no one and eventually shit like this is going to catch up with them sooner rather then later.


Uh Noble is a road agent and producer he CAN say no he's not a wrestler anymore


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Brock's sloppy style strikes again. Get this buffoon away from the WWE.


----------



## HerbUWF (Oct 21, 2012)

Broken ribs are HELL. Poor Jamie.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

The spot didn't seem dangerous, Lesnar didn't seem excessively careless or anything. Sometimes injuries just happen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Noble's unfortunate situation actually helps the storyline and makes Bork look stronger. I can see Paul E bragging about it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Noble's unfortunate situation actually helps the storyline and makes Bork look stronger. I can see Paul E bragging about it.


That's true. Heyman could sell it as Brock taking The Authority out, one at a time. 

I wish Jamie a full recovery.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

Walk it off you pansy.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

working with Lesnar is dangerous, they should know that


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Sad to hear as he is entertaining as hell. Hope Jamie recovers quickly and I also hope Joey sells the injury by being mad at Brock for hurting his partner next week. :lol


----------



## RyanRAW (Oct 21, 2012)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Brock barely threw him into the fucking thing. Jesus. A guy Nobles age and size with injury history got hurt. Fuck. Rewatch the spot. If anything Brock was gentle.


If Brock was gentle Noble wouldn't have three broken ribs. This wasn't a back or shoulder injury from the barricade it wasn't from getting thrown into the barricade the injury was from Brock ramming his shoulder through Jamie after he slammed him. Things happen but its pretty clear why the injury happened.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I know everyone gets unreasonably angry when its a guy they like/guy they don't like, but some of the responses in this thread are embarrassing.

I knew Noble was injured before I watched Raw, and while I was watching it, the barricade bump happened and I still assumed it would have been an F5 after or something that hurt him. That bump didn't look ANY worse than any other time it's done. It looked considerably less painful than any of the spear through the barricade spots you see. Hell, I'd have rather taken that than the Mercury throw to the floor/barricade that happened just before.

Seems to be a genuine accident. I feel terrible for Gibson, but it in no way looked like Lesnar was stiff with him, or careless, or carrying out an unusual or dangerous spot. 

Sometimes people who wrestle get hurt - there's not always blame, and when there is, its not always a "fire this unsafe worker!!" situation. Don't use it to try and get one over on fans of the guy you dislike, that's weird.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

RyanRAW said:


> If Brock was gentle Noble wouldn't have three broken ribs. This wasn't a back or shoulder injury from the barricade it wasn't from getting thrown into the barricade the injury was from Brock ramming his shoulder through Jamie after he slammed him. Things happen but its pretty clear why the injury happened.


Ramming his shoulder through him? lmao. Full of shit.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Wishing him a full recovery. I hated him during his white trash run, but he has been wildly entertaining the last couple of months.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It's kind of disturbing that when someone gets seriously injured, people's first thought is- I HOPE LESNAR GETS BLAMED SINCE JOE DID!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> It's kind of disturbing that when someone gets seriously injured, people's first thought is- I HOPE LESNAR GETS BLAMED SINCE JOE DID!


Agreed. They need to get their priorities straight.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Watertaco said:


> Brock's sloppy style strikes again. Get this buffoon away from the WWE.


The irony of a fan of Sheamus(who is stiff as fuck) saying this is not lost to me. :lol





RyanRAW said:


> If Brock was gentle Noble wouldn't have three broken ribs. This wasn't a back or shoulder injury from the barricade it wasn't from getting thrown into the barricade the injury was from Brock ramming his shoulder through Jamie after he slammed him. Things happen but its pretty clear why the injury happened.


Oh really? And tell me WHY the injury happened then?

Didn't know Brock was going out of his way to legit injure Gibson... 

Give me a fucking break, Ryan.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Shit happens.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The only person to blame is Vince. He has a history of forcing injured or injury-prone wrestlers to danger.


----------



## RyanRAW (Oct 21, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> The irony of a fan of Sheamus(who is stiff as fuck) saying this is not lost to me. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I say he went out of his way to injury anybody? Nope. It was an accident but a barricade isn't going to break your ribs that isn't how the human body works. 



NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Ramming his shoulder through him? lmao. Full of shit.


So ribs break themselves now, right? Full of shit. It was fine til the ending part that certainly wasn't "gentle" never said it was intentional but it was awkward. That is all there is to it.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Poor Jamie, I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Crazy Eyes said:


> That's true. Heyman could sell it as Brock taking The Authority out, one at a time.
> 
> I wish Jamie a full recovery.


Screw Heyman. I'd like to see Rollins use it as fuel for the feud. Have him turn into a fire-breathing machine over the fact Lesnar injured Noble.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

tailhook said:


> Screw Heyman. I'd like to see Rollins use it as fuel for the feud. Have him turn into a fire-breathing machine over the fact Lesnar injured Noble.


That could work too. But does Rollins even care about anyone but himself? 

He easily could say Noble is just a casualty of the war, better Noble than himself.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Broken ribs, tough break . Hope he gets better soon


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Brock should come out and apologize the next time he's on Raw.

Samoa Joe Vs Brock Lesnar would be gold.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

when he didn't return in the ring to join in the beatdown i figured something was wrong i mentioned it in another thread.....

if its legit i wish him a speedy recovery


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Jim Ross said:


> Brock should come out and apologize the next time he's on Raw.
> 
> Samoa Joe Vs Brock Lesnar would be gold.


Make Brock Look Apologetic


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

3 broken ribs. Noble said it on Twitter.

That shit was brutal


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> Broken ribs, *tough break *. Hope he gets better soon


I see what you did there...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I 75% think Brock wiill injure the Authority one by one until Seth is alone again, then they return to get Seth DQed at BG


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Im glad it's not another spinal injury. Why let a guy like that take a bump from Lesnar, who is notorious at being stiff? He should have been on the no beat down list.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LordKain said:


> If I was in Jamie Noble's position right now and I was seriously hurt I'd be suing WWE for putting me in that situation to begin with them already having knowledge of my pre-existing spinal injuries.


you mean the situation he agreed to be put in. Dude is a grown man, if he was fine with Brock man hadling him knowing his own bodies history then he is fully at fault. If he didn't care why should they?

You seem like the type of person to sign a contract/waiver then pretend you didn't know what you were getting into.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

A bit stupid to have a have a guy with neck/spine issues take a needless bump of Brock Lesnar of all people.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Noble was probably okay with doing the entire angle, but sometimes the wrestlers needs to be protected from themselves...

And who ever made the call to have noble being tossed around like that should be reprimanded -If someone had to be thrown, why not Mercury who doesn´t have the same medical history as Noble does?


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> then they return to get Seth DQed at BG


I said in another topic that Seth Rollins would probably win at Battleground by DQ, because Brock Lesnar is not going to be holding the title...

Sheamus will be undoubtedly leaving BG the World Heavy Weight Champion, unless Brock or the Authority destroys his chances on the cash-in. :grin2:


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

the moment Lesnar drove him into the side rails/wall, I knew it was unnecessarily hard, it wasn't the type of move Lesnar should have done. It was way too strong and way too hard. There are far safer ways of doing it and still making it look legit. Lesnar should be docked some pay for that, no room for miscalculations like this in the entertainment business.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The5star_Kid said:


> the moment Lesnar drove him into the side rails/wall, I knew it was unnecessarily hard, it wasn't the type of move Lesnar should have done. It was way too strong and way too hard. There are far safer ways of doing it and still making it look legit. Lesnar should be docked some pay for that, no room for miscalculations like this in the entertainment business.


Docked some pay for an ACCIDENT? :lol


He should get docked pay(and a legit suspension) if there was deliberate attempt to injure, imo(which is highly unlikely). But looking at that sequence again, it looked to be standard "spot" that happens often. It just so happened that someone got hurt as a result.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Docked some pay for an ACCIDENT? :lol
> 
> 
> He should get docked pay(and a legit suspension) if there was deliberate attempt to injure, imo(which is highly unlikely). But looking at that sequence again, it looked to be standard "spot" that happens often. It just so happened that someone got hurt as a result.


Well if there was intent to injured (there wasn't) he should be released. Docked pay and suspension wouldn't be appropriate.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

I really love it, Ryback throws gorilla presses Sheamus onto a table, injuring no one and he gets a shit ton of flak.

Lesnar hurls a guy into a barrier, injuring them, and it's all "Lol, who cares, he knew what he signed up for."


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Brock is unsafe to work with! Tone down his move set! Too violent! Too harsh! 

lol*


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Iormungand said:


> I really love it, Ryback throws gorilla presses Sheamus onto a table, injuring no one and he gets a shit ton of flak.
> 
> Lesnar hurls a guy into a barrier, injuring them, and it's all "Lol, who cares, he knew what he signed up for."


Exactly what I was going to say, but Brock is a darling of WF (I like him too, though I recognize that he has like 3 moves total).

I remember Brock fans saying that Ryback should be fired after Ziggler failed to duck enough on a clothesline and got concussed... Brock has almost killed multiple in the ring (including himself) yet "he's just stiff, not reckless".

As far as my fandom, Brock >> Ryback by a mile, but the hypocritical marks are annoying.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I noticed he tossed him but what happened did he land on his head?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lock him up and throw away the key! I mean come on this is Leser Noble knew what he signed up for. I am sure Brock realizes he was too agressive. It was an accident, boy you would think based on this thread, Lesner put out a hit on him or something haha.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Iormungand said:


> I really love it, Ryback throws gorilla presses Sheamus onto a table, injuring no one and he gets a shit ton of flak.
> 
> Lesnar hurls a guy into a barrier, injuring them, and it's all "Lol, who cares, he knew what he signed up for."


I wasn't one of those who gave Ryback shit i've fallen over my cat and got worse bruises. As for Lesnar it was just a simple accident, and we don't know if Jamie was hurt that bad as WWE does tend to kayfabe stuff to the hilt.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Docked some pay for an ACCIDENT? :lol
> 
> 
> He should get docked pay(and a legit suspension) if there was deliberate attempt to injure, imo(which is highly unlikely). But looking at that sequence again, it looked to be standard "spot" that happens often. It just so happened that someone got hurt as a result.


The moment I saw Lesnar drive Noble into that barricade, I knew it was dangerous. It looked far too "real", I've seen that spot done a million times, I've done it myself and it can be done at least 10 times better. Maybe Lesnar came in too hyped and tense and the adrenaline was rushing but that's no reason to be careless, especially against a guy who is like 5'6''.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The5star_Kid said:


> The moment I saw Lesnar drive Noble into that barricade, I knew it was dangerous. It looked far too "real", I've seen that spot done a million times, I've done it myself and it can be done at least 10 times better. Maybe Lesnar came in too hyped and tense and the adrenaline was rushing but that's no reason to be careless, especially against a guy who is like 5'6''.


Maybe he was too hyped up but isn't he always?

Jamie Noble(Gibson) knew what he was getting himself into, though. 



And so far, I'm still waiting for a report/rumor/whatever regarding this and if there's any actual heat on Brock or not. If there's none, then it's logical to assume that everybody agrees it was just an accident(which it was, imo) and just part of the risks of the job.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

"Sorry about that"


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

This wasn't Brock's fault. Noble has been tossed around tons of times over the last couple of months without issue. This was just an unfortunate accident. I think he's days of bumping are over though. That sounded funny though cause I can recall his days of bumping being over a few years ago.

Edit: And I'm not a hypocrite as I also never blamed Samoa Joe or Ryback in their instances. Just putting that out there before some of ya'll get your pitchforks out. :lol


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

damn hope noble comes back from this.


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

It's broken ribs ffs


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> Exactly what I was going to say, but Brock is a darling of WF (I like him too, though I recognize that he has like 3 moves total).
> 
> I remember Brock fans saying that Ryback should be fired after Ziggler failed to duck enough on a clothesline and got concussed... Brock has almost killed multiple in the ring (including himself) yet "he's just stiff, not reckless".
> 
> As far as my fandom, Brock >> Ryback by a mile, but the hypocritical marks are annoying.


I respect your opinion, I myself have been a Ryback mark since he debuted in 2012 but I also tire a lot of the hypocrisy when it comes to pointing out botches to the point where just being a fan of a certain wrestler draws heat out of people just because they have this utter and irrational hate of someone they’ve probably never met in person.


Simply Flawless said:


> I wasn't one of those who gave Ryback shit i've fallen over my cat and got worse bruises. As for Lesnar it was just a simple accident, and we don't know if Jamie was hurt that bad as WWE does tend to kayfabe stuff to the hilt.


When I wrote that I wasn’t referring to anyone personally, was just a generalization of the hypocrisy that tends to take place around here, no offense intended to you. Also WWE does tend to bend reality with how much they invest on Kayfabe so I’ll agree with you there.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Noble and Mercury both rejoined live TV with the purpose of getting their asses kicked and taking bumps from everyone. They've been doing this for months, so it was only a matter of time before one of them got hurt. They're there to take people's finishers and get squashed. 

As for Brock, you realize WWE sanctioned him to walk into a match with Cena, their top guy and biggest investment, to KILL him? Obviously Brock is a fairly safe worker that they trusted him to work Cena as stiff as he did.


----------



## boncleavage (Jun 25, 2015)

noble needs to fuck off. he is a backstabber backstage and you should hear former WWE stars.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

boncleavage said:


> noble needs to fuck off. he is a backstabber backstage and you should hear former WWE stars.


Spill it.


----------



## pizzaman9176 (Mar 5, 2014)

whatd they expect with lesnar lol


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Noble is just lucky Brock remembered he's a midget and didn't toss him 30' into the crowd.

Seriously though, it sucks when anyone is legit injured, I always suspected though that this is how Rollins would eventually end up alone, when someone just snaps on the midgets and crushes them kayfabe.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

It seems odd that a week or so ago we got a report saying WWE was trying to keep all injuries hush hush and wasn't going to be announcing them. Then this happens and almost immediately there is a statement on wwe.com regarding it. 

I'm guess either it's kayfabe or WWE is flip flopping back and forth on their policies. Could go either way. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Terminator9821 (Jun 17, 2015)

WWE must be shitting themselves with all these injuries happening.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Brock is just too careless sometimes.


----------



## Terraria (Jun 27, 2015)

Poor jamie he was entertaining nowadays something like that should happen to a boring orton or ambrose


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Was Jamie legit hurt?


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Terraria said:


> Poor jamie he was entertaining nowadays something like that should happen to a boring orton or ambrose


Yeah, lets wish a serious injury on someone just cause we don't like them. :Out


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

It was an unfortunate accident. Though, I do feel that Brock needs to tone it down a bit. I like strongstyle, but most of today's WWE wrestlers aren't made for that kind of style. Especially somebody like Jamie Noble who had to retire originally because of injury.


----------



## Terraria (Jun 27, 2015)

NotGuilty said:


> Yeah, lets wish a serious injury on someone just cause we don't like them. :Out


But i dont care about him anyway lol


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Terraria said:


> But i dont care about him anyway lol


Perfect reason to wish serious injury on someone kay2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Terraria said:


> But i dont care about him anyway lol


Thats even worse. You want someone you dont care about to get a serious injury? Re-evaluate your life.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

People should know when you get into a situation with Brock you should prepare yourself


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

Serious injury. Fractured rib. :booklel


----------



## Terraria (Jun 27, 2015)

I dont like taylor swift either


----------

